# Bathroom shower sill installation question



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Yes, you absolutely can buy a piece of marble threshold for that area. If you can't find one at a local 'big home' type center that will fit that area, then look around at some local granite places (Countertop makers, etc.) They have waste (cut offs) that they can make one in the exact measurement you need for cheap.

Tiling: If you choose to tile that area: Normally, you would build up the threshold with Pressure treated lumber and the whole thing would have then been 'rolled' and covered with a rubber-type waterproof membrane that would have continued under the tile layed on the shower floor and then rolled up the shower wall slightly. Over this would have been installed cement board (Dura Rock). This is what your tile should have been originally attached to.
Since this wasn't done, You could just use the cement board (Dura-rock) layered to the thickness you need and glued together and to the concrete floor with construction adhesives or tile adhesive. Silicone the area where the cement board meets the floor. Then apply your tile over all that.

Personally, I would try to go with a thick piece of marble, with rounded over edges....like a thick threshold. Thick: So it will keep the shower run off in the shower area.

- 2 cents -


----------



## bocci (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info!


----------

